# sonar speed



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

was wondering what speed you guys go at to find fish. how fast can you go before the sonar wont mark correctly? i have a echomap 93sv


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

die4irish said:


> was wondering what speed you guys go at to find fish. how fast can you go before the sonar wont mark correctly? i have a echomap 93sv


I have a high end Furuno with a thru hull. I haven't had any problems marking at any speed. However, my cruise is at 24 mph and that is crystal clear.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

die4irish said:


> was wondering what speed you guys go at to find fish. how fast can you go before the sonar wont mark correctly? i have a echomap 93sv


I have a 93sv Plus and can mark fish at 37 SOG. Look for red specs and slow down to check marks. Mine is transom mounted on welded aluminum boat. Clean water and low transducer placement are critical. I typically run between 22-28 SOG while searching.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

mine is thru hull mounted on a 31 ft boat


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I can mark them at full speed which is 25mph for me. I have a through hull


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The ability to mark fish at speed can't be understated. Now, when the fish are everywhere, not so much. But when the fish are scattered and in small pods, you need to be able to go and look for them at speed. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see mine on an echomap with a thru Hull at full throttle, 48 mph. 

Thing to keep in mind is obviously the faster you are going the more compressed your results are. What looks like a ton of fish at 30 mph may be underwhelming once you go back over at 15 or so. 

I personally feel like I can get a real good feel in the 15 to 18 range. In June, I was running towards beaver from Lorain at about 35 and saw some marks that looked so good, we ran over them again, set rods and caught a limit in under an hour with no other boats within sight. Great feeling finding your own fish too!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

do you guys speed up the graph speed?


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes. I dial mine up to ultra I think it is called. I like it to refresh as quickly as possible anytime I am moving.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

15 mph i can still get arches


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

In order to see marks at speed, chart speed & sensitivity need to be pretty much maxed correct?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

fishkiller said:


> In order to see marks at speed, chart speed & sensitivity need to be pretty much maxed correct?


The chart speed should be maxed out.. sensitivity depends on the unit but it should be no where near maxed out.. with my echomap at 25 mph fish will show as yellow dots in a small vertical line while the clutter will be blue dots... when on plane your not looking for hooks, hope this helps


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

what about using bottom lock to locate perch?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

White line helps , but the chirp units do a pretty good job of separating stuff from the bottom. I’ve never used bottom lock.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This is what my sonar look like marking a fish at speed. When I start seeing alot of this, I stop and fish.










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

